# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Lancering nieuw product met Probiotica

## branden68

Hoi allemaal,

Ik kreeg dit van een vriendin door en ik wilde dit met jullie delen, omdat ik weet, ben zelf darmpatiënt, dat jullie allemaal op zoek naar alternatieven om je klachten te verminderen en het liefst klachtenvrij te worden uiteraard.

Binnenkort is er een lancering van een nieuw product met Probiotica. 
Zoals jullie allemaal wel weten zijn Probiotica zogenaamde goede bacteriën. 
Deze goede bacteriën zorgen voor een goede darmflora, wat weer van belang is voor de spijsvertering, stoelgang en het immuunsysteem. 
Uit ervaringen in de landen waar dit product al verkocht wordt, blijkt dat mensen met darmziekten zoals *Crohn, Colitis Ulcerosa en 
Candida* veel baat hebben bij dit product.

Tijdens een geheel vrijblijvende, unieke en boeiende presentatie belichten topdistributeurs van dit product de wetenschap achter 
de gezondheidsbevorderende werking van deze revolutionaire product.

En natuurlijk is er alle gelegenheid voor het stellen van vragen en om te PROEVEN.

Ik ga er in ieder geval naar toe, baat het niet, dan schaad het ook niet, is mijn motto, na zoveel al te hebben geprobeerd. Kom jij ook?  :Smile: 

DATUM: ZATERDAG 10 NOVEMBER 2012

13.30 - 14.00 uur Ontvangst met koffie / thee

14.00 - 15.30 uur Presentatie van:

dr. Gordon Pederson (Chief Education Advisor)Jeremy Reynolds (Founding Distributor & FAB Member)Christel Frank (European General Manager MXI)Hans Schokker (Gold Executive MXI)Gea Schepers (Gold Executive MXI)

Vanaf 15.30 uur Social Hour: gelegenheid tot vragen stellen en ervaringen uitwisselen

LOCATIE: PARTY- EN CONGRESCENTRUM HET VECHTHUIS

Jagerskade 13-15, 3552 TL Utrecht www.vechthuis.nl



AANMELDEN GRAAG VOOR 8 NOVEMBER BIJ MIJN VRIENDIN:

Klaziena Waerts, telefoon 06 48 34 35 81 of per email [email protected]

Gasten zijn van harte welkom en hebben gratis entree! 
Elke bezoeker ontvangt een gratis goodiebag!

Alvast een leuke middag gewenst!

Groetjes Esther

----------

